# Cropping photos



## toyotaman (Aug 9, 2010)

Is there a free download for pictures that need cropping?I've got some pictures of some of my older pens and the background is not right and I would like to remove some of it.I did a Google search and found a "Picasa 3" by Google and it said it was free but I would like your advise on something you use and trust.


----------



## desertrat (Aug 9, 2010)

I presently use the Pica and love it. It's much simpler to use. If you want more download Gimp shop It's a lot more complicated but will do a lot more, it's the free version of Photo shop. You can find the download at osalt.com
Hope this helps

desertrat


----------



## desertrat (Aug 9, 2010)

OOP'S Picasa


----------



## aggromere (Aug 9, 2010)

I use a free one called photoscape.  It's pretty simple to use once you get the hang of it.


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 9, 2010)

I use irfanview , www.irfanview.com . It's free , very powerful and easy to use . It will do almost everything that photoshop can do except layers , it also uses all the filter factory effects and several other effects filters and it will open almost every graphics file that's out there .


----------



## mredburn (Aug 9, 2010)

MY wife has all the nikon editors when its super editing time but most of mine is done in picasa 3  theonly thing it doesnt do well easily is to resize pictures for posting. however you can upload the pictures to the Picasa website, its free. and from there link to your photos. at the sizes you want.


----------



## jaeger (Aug 9, 2010)

You can crop and save photos using photobucket.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Aug 9, 2010)

If you have Microsoft office. Picture Manager is a simple program to use. Good enough for cropping, resizing and a little photo editing.


----------



## toyotaman (Aug 10, 2010)

I;m not sure but I may try the Picasa 3 download.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 10, 2010)

I use Gimp 2


----------



## Papa mark (Aug 10, 2010)

Picasa is a great program and you are able to do lots of cool stuff with the pictures.


----------



## Caden_Hrabak (Aug 15, 2010)

Picasa FTW  ive always used that so many options but i agree its really hard to resize pics in it but otherwise a great editor to make your photos looks nicer


----------



## alphageek (Aug 15, 2010)

2nd vote for irfanview.... fastest, most powerfull program I've found for free.


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 15, 2010)

PhotoScap is the easiest one I have found to use.  Free.


----------



## toyotaman (Aug 17, 2010)

OK, I have another question. I downloaded Picasa 3 and it copied the pics from my computer and I can play around with them now. I pulled a Karate logo off the computer and saved it into word.How do I get the logo into Picasa? I can copy it from word but I cannot figure out how to get it to Picasa.Maybe I'm missing something.Help please.


----------



## mredburn (Aug 17, 2010)

Make  a folder,   can you right click it and copy it from word into the folder, or recopy it from the internet into a folder.


----------

